# So...I think I might be a furry?



## kcatpop (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there. I wasn't too sure where to post this or how exactly to start, so I'll try my best. 

First off you can call me KCat or Catpop, whichever you prefer. I just registered here. 

A bit about me: I dislike anthro (nothing personal to those who do like it, I just find it odd in most context,) but I do like what I think is called "feral" artwork. I watch AP (Animal Planet) all day and talk obsessively about animals, this is something that has never changed since I was a child. On the other hand I very well understand that I am a human and love humans, is squicked by the idea of "yiff" and other fetishes pertaining to animal and animal like creatures. 

Now the reason I am telling you this is because I was taught since the early days of the internet that Furries are sex-crazed, depraved wannabe animals who are more often than not involved in bestiality. I'm not saying this myself, I'm just saying what the majority of the internet thinks. After years of hearing this you start to believe it. Now I'm in a strange position. I honestly think I may be a furry if you can call the above paragraph being a furry, yet am a bit confused because according to stereotypes I don't like the "typical" furry things. 

I'm not here to stir the pot or get anyone riled up, I'm just in need of some opinions here, and maybe, even make a few new friends. 

Any and all responses welcome, but please be nice as I've been respectful.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Hoo boy.


----------



## kcatpop (Feb 17, 2013)

Did I say something wrong? If I did, please tell me what, as I want to correct it.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

kcatpop said:


> Did I say something wrong? If I did, please tell me what, as I want to correct it.



It just a fun hobby. You like drawing or looking at drawings of cartoon animal people? That's all good. Don't over think it and don't ask people how they should act/respond in your thread, especially the very first thread you have made on the forums. It's a good idea to lurk here for a while and get the gist of these forums. Outright attacks are not tolerated, but FAF is great because people can share their honest and usually blunt opinions with each other.

It's just a silly fun pastime, not a lifestyle choice.


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Feb 17, 2013)

You're not joining the masons or anything, as Tiamat said, it's just a  fun hobby, different parts of the fandom get different things out of it.  Some people are more into art, some are into writing, some are into  fursuiting,  yes, some are indeed into porn, but that doesn't mean that  everyone in the fandom has to be, and there are plenty who aren't. I'm  not, and I avoid it pretty well.  
Just take out of the fandom the aspects that you want and try not to get  too caught up in the whole 'Ew, furries' thing,  from what I've seen of  the Fur Affinity Forums, there's a general distaste for 'sex-crazed,  depraved wannabe animal' types.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2013)

The furry fandom is whatever you want it to be. 

Wanna pretend to be a fictional character of your creation and do some dress up? Go get a fursuit.
Wanna draw animals in fictional situations and construct stories around them? Why not.
Wanna just sit back and stalk all the amazing artists who draw furry related art? Sure! (Just don't steal their art) 
Wanna make friends with others who have similar interests? Furries share a lot of geeky hobbies eg. gaming. There is a lot of overlap, and I am sure you can find someone to talk to. 

If you wanna make a big deal out of it and pretend like it's a lifestyle choice, you can do that too. But that sort of mindset is just inviting verbal abuse from users on this forum. You'd be better off at a more hugbox-centric forum like Sofurry. 

And honestly, every fandom has its own seedy corner where people draw or write porn of it. The furry fandom is only different in that it's notorious for being put in the limelight as a result of the porn. You don't see people complaining about R-rated Star Wars fanfiction do you? Calling yourself a furry is no different from calling yourself a Whovian or a Trekkie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> The furry fandom is whatever you want it to be.
> 
> Wanna pretend to be a fictional character of your creation and do some dress up? Go get a fursuit.
> Wanna draw animals in fictional situations and construct stories around them? Why not.
> ...



My estimation of self value just dropped 3 pegs.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2013)

That's just my opinion


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

If you think you're a furry then you're most probably a furry. We are no super secret group that requires things of you. As others have said, it's just a hobby.

I'll also leave this here as I always do when people ask about/are new to the fandom - http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 17, 2013)

kcatpop said:


> I dislike anthro



No. You're not a furry.

It's literally that simple.

/thread


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No. You're not a furry.
> 
> It's literally that simple.
> 
> /thread


Not quite that simple.

I'd wager he's talking about anthropomorphic art in the sense of humanoids with animal characteristics, but that's not the full extent of anthropomorphism. Feral, specially "sapient" ferals (with accessories, styled fur, stuff like that) are also anthropomorphized. If he likes those, then he is a furry.

That is, if he identifies himself as one.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Not quite that simple.
> 
> I'd wager he's talking about anthropomorphic art in the sense of humanoids with animal characteristics, but that's not the full extent of anthropomorphism. Feral, specially "sapient" ferals (with accessories, styled fur, stuff like that) are also anthropomorphized. If he likes those, then he is a furry.


Yup, this. Anything that is remotely sentient can also be slightly anthropomorphic (e.g feral dragons, dogs that can talk, etc).


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Yup, this. Anything that is remotely sentient can also be slightly anthropomorphic (e.g feral dragons, dogs that can talk, etc).



Cake and planes too now it seems...joining these forums really opened my eyes.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Cake and planes too now it seems...joining these forums really opened my eyes.


"Anthropomorphic animals".

This is what happens when you have a term as loose as that, it's open for interpretation.

But cakes and planes are not animals so I wouldn't put them in the same category of "anthropomorphics", but defenatly not furry.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2013)

You like animals. That doesn't make you a furry.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

It seems that we are in disagreement here Rob and Tiamat, let me explain where I am coming from:

At what level would you consider an animal as becoming "anthropomorphic"? Human like limbs? Walks upright? Can talk? Does things that humans would normally do e.g wear clothes, style hair/fur? It's a blurred line, a sliding scale if you wish. Expanding on Holtz's point, would you consider a dog with a human like brain to be slightly anthropomorphic? After all, the word anthropomorphic loosely means "like man".


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 17, 2013)

Keeping in mind that Scooby-Doo is an anthropomorphic character. And so is the Roadrunner, even though he never says anything. Visual style alone doesn't classify a character as anthropomorphic or not, behavior and intelligence does as well.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

if its sentient its anthro, if its not sentient its not anthro.

there is a broad band of 'anthropomorphic' from sentient ferals to neko.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2013)

From Wiki:


> Anthropomorphism or personification is any attribution of human characteristics (or characteristics assumed to belong only to humans) to other animals, non-living things, phenomena, material states, objects or abstract concepts, such as organizations, governments, spirits or deities.



So yeah, cakes and planes count as "anthro" too.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> 
> So yeah, cakes and planes count as "anthro" too.


We're talking about "anthropomorphic _animals_" not "anthropomorphics" in general.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

Anthro is confusing term because whilst its clear intended use by most of us is actually 'animal like' it's really the root word for 'human like'. 

Zoo[morphic] would perhaps be a much better term, but this is a widely used word in itself anyway, so that makes it pretty useless. 

Thus endeth the semantics.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, welcome to the fandom, I guess. It's just a fandom that people identify with really, but it makes its bad sides well-known. Though really the whole beastiality stereotype seems to have died down over the past few years

The first thing you'll need is a dark and strong sense of humor, you'll need to mock yourself and the fandom before those around you beat you to it. The stronger and darker, the better


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

I was just fooling around Raptros...I honestly dont even care about specifics.  I had no idea we were even in disagreement...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

My definition of a furry is someone who likes anthro animals.  That being said, everybody has a different definition.  If you think you're a furry/want to be a furry, then welcome aboard.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I was just fooling around Raptros...I honestly dont even care about specifics.  I had no idea we were even in disagreement...


Damn, I really need to wake up in that case. It's an interesting subject to talk about nonetheless.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

My definition of furry is someone who's actually bothered what the definition of furry is. 
 ;3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2013)

You're a furry if you say you are.  If you're interested enough in the fandom to start an account here and ask about it, by all means, take a deeper look into things and see if you want to ever start calling yourself a furry.  If you don't like what you find, then it's not for you after all.  It's really that simple.  
As for bestiality, since fandom members do more often than not love animals, we get pretty perturbed when people start abusing them.  And yes, even those who are into furry porn tend to feel this way.  So unless you consider wanting to bone animal-headed people 'bestiality', there's really not a lot of it in the fandom.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> if its sentient its anthro, if its not sentient its not anthro.
> 
> there is a broad band of 'anthropomorphic' from sentient ferals to neko.


Well sentience means that a being can feel, percieve, or to have subjective experiences. Most mammals, reptiles, avians, amphibians, and even fish are sentient. What you are talking about is a human-like intelligence? IE: The Lion King where they are essentially normal animals that can talk and can conceive of complex concepts. 

Aaaanyway OP I like the general rule that if you think you are a furry then you probably are one. Just don't make a big deal out of it. As the others have said it's just a hobby. Have some fun with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

You are only a furry when you have sacrificed three jade-monkies to the great furry god Foxathor!


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 17, 2013)

You're a furry if you consider yourself one.  I noticed that the friends I played with the most were furries, and I was actually already involved in some RPs, decided to look into the fandom, and here I am.  As a Digimon, I'm not anthro myself.  Nor can I draw.  I seldom even look at furry art, and never yiff.  I've just grown up on a lot of cartoons that have anthro animals and remember them fondly, as does a lot of this fandom.

Really, you're a furry if you say you are, and you aren't if you say you aren't.  It's just a fandom.  Some people just turn it into a lifestyle and more.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What you are talking about is a human-like intelligence? IE: The Lion King where they are essentially normal animals that can talk and can conceive of complex concepts.



that's what i mean. the whole human like mind concept


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 17, 2013)

The majority of the internet thinks Half Life 3 will eventually come out (cries internally), they are not always right, make your own opinions.

And i think i know how you feel, i grew up watching animal planet and the like, proper steve irwin wannabe. All throughout my life i've had dreams, found anthro things interesting, and liked the idea of being something other than human. However when i first found out about furries i heard all that crap aswell, i liked animals in a David Attenborough kinda way, not a Dayum i wanna tap that kinda way. And the more i looked into it and the more furries i spoke with i found out those allegations made by the internet are almost complete bullshit. 

I say almost because there are some proper nutjobs in the minority, as there are with any fandom of anything. Furry doesnt mean any of that bad crap, its just some people are into that kinda of stuff and just so happen to be furries aswell and so people stereotype based on those few bad cases. But to me anthro animals and actual animals are two completely different things to me, i might see a smexy furry and think dayum, but i would never think that about an animal.

Hope this helps, or i've just blabbered on, im waiting on a song to download <_<


----------



## Tiives (Feb 17, 2013)

If you like animals with a small degree of anthropomorphism (animals capable of talking, for example), you're a furry who likes feral art. Remember that there are varying degrees of anthropomorphism: From animals who act as humans, walk on two legs and do everything we humans do (like Mickey Mouse) to animals which can only talk (like on The Lion King). 
Aka this. I don't speak Japanese, but it shows exactly what I am saying.

And I don't agree with the whole "if you consider yourself to be (something), then you are (something)" idea. I have never watched Star Trek, but if I consider myself to be a Trekkie, that wouldn't make me a Trekkie.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiives said:


> And I don't agree with the whole "if you consider yourself to be (something), then you are (something)" idea. I have never watched Star Trek, but if I consider myself to be a Trekkie, that wouldn't make me a Trekkie.



Sure... that makes sense for something like Star Trek.  But since there's no canon or anything at all to have to know about to be a furry fan, I don't see how that quite applies in the same way.  Maybe I think it's different because it barely even qualifies as a fandom.  Hard to make membership criteria when the best definition one can decide on is 'fan of animals with human qualities'.  Because that applies just as well to people who aren't part of the fandom but still enjoy watching animal-related animated movies or cartoons with their kids, or whatever.


----------



## Sar (Feb 17, 2013)

kcatpop said:


> I honestly think I may be a furry if you can call the above paragraph being a furry.



Thank you for wasting 5 minutes of my life on your Self-Diagnosis. Here's a free soda. :V


----------



## Troj (Feb 17, 2013)

Howdy, KCat.

The way I see it, furries are people who enjoy, appreciate, and resonate with animals, particularly the anthropomorphic ones in stories, fables, and art. 

It doesn't have to be sexual, nor must it be the be-all, end-all of your identity or your lifestyle, if that's not your bag. 

I think the definition of "furry" is broad enough to encompass what you've described thus far, so, if like the "furry" label, then by all means, wear it--or don't--in whatever way works for you. I'd say, investigate "furrydom" further, consider how others define furry, consider why you want to call yourself a "furry," and proceed from there.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 18, 2013)

If you believe hard enough... You can grow fur!

Just don't hurt yourself! It's what I did.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 18, 2013)

If you like the art then your a furry. Its not a bad thing, and its just a fun hobby


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Sure... that makes sense for something like Star Trek.  But since there's no canon or anything at all to have to know about to be a furry fan, I don't see how that quite applies in the same way.  Maybe I think it's different because it barely even qualifies as a fandom.  Hard to make membership criteria when the best definition one can decide on is 'fan of animals with human qualities'.  Because that applies just as well to people who aren't part of the fandom but still enjoy watching animal-related animated movies or cartoons with their kids, or whatever.


Pretty much this.

Most fandoms are groups of fans of a certain piece of intellectual property. Star Wars, Star Trek, My Little Pony, The Last Airbender, and so on. Furries have a few popular works that almost everyone has read/watched, but even those aren't ubiquitous. Star Wars fans have _all _watched or are at the very least familiar with the original movies. Trekkies have watched one series or another. Furries don't have any cornerstone works their fandom is built around. The "fandom" in "furry fandom" means you're a fan of anthropomorphic characters, and that is an _incredibly _wide range of possibilities. You could be a lifestyler who believes you're an elk spirit trapped in a human body who uses anthropomorphic characters to connect with your inner self, or you could be a fan of the old Roadrunner cartoons who found yourself cheering for the Roadrunner or sympathizing with the Coyote.

That's why self-identification is such an important thing in the fandom. If you like anthropomorphic characters (as in, animals with human characteristics) and you think you're a furry, you are. Because there are no other agreed-upon factors, no works you _must _be a fan of to include yourself in the fandom. That's another reason we get such (ahem) varied people: the net is so wide, we draw folks from all walks of life.


----------



## Troj (Feb 18, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> The "fandom" in "furry fandom" means you're a fan of anthropomorphic characters, and that is an _incredibly _wide range of possibilities.



Correctamundo.

It also occurs to me that furries are also fans of _each other._ When furs get together, I've noticed that they tend to talk more about other people in the fandom than they do about the fandom itself. 

People largely seem to come for the anthros, and then stay for the community itself.

In contrast, some of the Trekkies I've known have been so autistic that they barely noticed other people were in the room. :V


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> It also occurs to me that furries are also fans of _each other._ When furs get together, I've noticed that they tend to talk more about other people in the fandom than they do about the fandom itself.
> 
> People largely seem to come for the anthros, and then stay for the community itself.


You know, it feels to me like calling furries a "fandom" is a lame cop-out so we don't have to admit we're a full-on sub/co-culture. We're not fans of any specific work. Let's put the furry "fandom" through the most basic Wiki test, taken from the subculture entry.



> In 2007, Ken Gelder proposed to distinguish subcultures from countercultures based on the level of immersion in society.[SUP][5][/SUP] Gelder further proposed six key ways in which subcultures can be identified through their:
> 
> often negative relations to work (as 'idle', 'parasitic', at play or at leisure, etc.);
> negative or ambivalent relation to class (since subcultures are not  'class-conscious' and don't conform to traditional class definitions);
> ...


Except for point 4, and adapting point 3 to consider internet communities as "territory", furries do seem to fit in just fine.

Still, this is just armchair sociology. Lots of fun, but doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2013)

I always thought it was called the furry fandom because the two f's go together well. x3


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I always thought it was called the furry fandom because the two f's go together well. x3


Ah, yes! The power of awesome alliteration is an allure to all!

I keep catching myself calling it furdom when talking to people IRL. Not sure if it's a sanctioned term, it's just shorter, in a nice newspeak kind of way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Ah, yes! The power of awesome alliteration is an allure to all!
> 
> I keep catching myself calling it furdom when talking to people IRL. Not sure if it's a sanctioned term, it's just shorter, in a nice newspeak kind of way.



You can call it furdom, furrydom, whatever. Personally I use the word 'anthropomorphic' as much as possible instead because of how funny it is to watch someone trying to pronounce it.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 18, 2013)

Say it out loud: "I am a furry."
If you find it hard, then you are not a furry, and you just like animals a lot more than the average human being.
If you find it easy, then you are a furry.


----------



## Troj (Feb 18, 2013)

I tend to think of it more as a subculture, too, Holtz. But, Fallowfox is right that the two f's in furry fandom make it fun to say .


----------



## Outcast (Feb 19, 2013)

OP, from the way you describe joining the fandom, it seems like you think it is wrongful/shameful act or something. Like the others had said, it is a hobby, not a lifestyle (Unless you take it that far). The entire fandom isn't malevolent , so you don't have to treat your "situation" like it's a life-threatening decision. To me, it sounds like that.

If you don't like any anthro art (Pretty much all the artwork on this website), then I don't think you're considered furry. But you like feral animals that have human mentalities? I still don't think that counts as "furry". Take it from me, I don't like anything anthro, or furry things in general, but I still like Renamon. So, I came here regardless of my choosiness, since I figured she kinda counts as "furry".


----------



## Sar (Feb 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> If you believe hard enough... You can grow fur!
> 
> Just don't hurt yourself! It's what I did.



You're feral! And... and you are a real Sparkledog!


----------



## Golden (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaah, being a furry is mostly self-applied and no definition of it is set in stone. That being said, I don't know if you fit that bill: you like Animal Planet, but many people in the fandom prefer cartoons like  MLP, Pokemon, etc.   You just like animals.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> You're feral! And... and you are a real Sparkledog!



_*I don't understand !?!*_


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2013)

You mean I can be a *real* sparkledog?
Well there goes 15 years of my life out the window


----------



## Hewge (Feb 20, 2013)

You just got to *believe!*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You just got to *believe!*



Is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5BDrFsptw what you were thinking when you posted? 

If so, you have no idea of the points you've just earned with me.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5BDrFsptw what you were thinking when you posted?
> 
> If so, you have no idea of the points you've just earned with me.



Heehehehehehehehe

Let's just say I played Spyro a lot as a kid.

1 more to go for my 100th post!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5BDrFsptw what you were thinking when you posted?


Awww yeah Spyro. That's the best dragon ever created.


----------



## Sar (Feb 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I don't understand !?!




You must have wished hard enough! Your all rainbow and shit! Oh my...! :V




d.batty said:


> You mean I can be a real sparkledog?
> Well there goes 15 years of my life out the window




Wish hard enough! Hewge done it. Now spread your wings and fly out the two story window! >


----------



## Hewge (Feb 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> You must have wished hard enough! Your all rainbow and shit! Oh my...! :V



*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo...* *falls to knees and pukes rainbows uncontrollably* Oh god... *pants* So many *eyes grow teary* c-c-colors... *returns to puking*



Sarukai said:


> Wish hard enough! Hewge done it. Now spread your wings and fly out the two story window! >



*Yeah! You can do it! It's great! *twitch**

_*Believe!
*_
I'm sorry... You can Kill me if you want...


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's a sparkledog-- *OW! MY EYES! MY EEEEYES!* D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's a sparkledog-- *OW! MY EYES! MY EEEEYES!* D:



I can't feel my face.


----------



## badlands (Feb 20, 2013)

THE COLOURS, THEY BURN!!!!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 20, 2013)

The only good 100th post involves rainbows, and the burning of faces.

*dreams about what 1000th post will be like*


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo...* *falls to knees and pukes rainbows uncontrollably* Oh god... *pants* So many *eyes grow teary* c-c-colors... *returns to puking*
> 
> *Yeah! You can do it! It's great! *twitch**
> 
> ...


Wow look how unique you are. No one is going to have a fursona like yours!!! You are clearly a true furry 

Congrats on the 100th post.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 20, 2013)

I think we should corral all the sparkle dogs and dye them all a single color and see what happens.


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Feb 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> If you believe hard enough... You can grow fur!
> 
> Just don't hurt yourself! It's what I did.




I tried that but I lost concentration halfway through, now I just have a technicolor beard...


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 20, 2013)

Where did this whole sparkledog thing ever come from in the first place anyway?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 20, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> The furry fandom is whatever you want it to be.
> 
> Wanna pretend to be a fictional character of your creation and do some dress up? Go get a fursuit.
> Wanna draw animals in fictional situations and construct stories around them? Why not.
> ...


 Yup! well said, because that is what it is anyway. Btw... I can find more furries that share the same interests as me on deviantart than furraffinity. I notice there are different aspects of the fandom. I have a preference for only certain kinds of art and certain human features the characters have. Most art i don't like because of the way they design the characters. I generally pick the characters and features I like, and even aspects of them. Not to mention my interest in mainstream characters, such as mickey, sonic etc.. I don't have a fursona, for a couple of reasons. But i do enjoy aspects of the fandom. I mostly consider myself a furry, because of the interest i had of these type of characters since i was 3 years old.


----------



## Sar (Feb 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> The only good 100th post involves rainbows, and the burning of faces.
> 
> *dreams about what 1000th post will be like*



Aren't you a special snowflake? V:



Hewge said:


> I'm sorry... You can Kill me if you want...



Gladly.






But in seriousness, why is this thread still discussion material? The OP hasn't returned about it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I think we should corral all the sparkle dogs and dye them all a single color and see what happens.


They would implode.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow look how unique you are. No one is going to have a fursona like yours!!! You are clearly a true furry
> 
> Congrats on the 100th post.



Quiet! I don't even have a fursona... I don't... I... I'm not a furry ! Shut up! I'm not a furry ! !

*sobs*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Guise guise, I think I might be a furry too


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Guise guise, I think I might be a furry too


"What fursuit? Those are my pajamas! <_< : >_>"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait...are you all saying...that you're furries?!
OMG WHAT SORT OF FORUMS HAVE I LANDED IN? NOOOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 21, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Yup, this. Anything that is remotely sentient can also be slightly anthropomorphic (e.g feral dragons, dogs that can talk, etc).



This... This is like taking up a hobby. A lot less expensive too compared to others, depending how you go about it...


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Evening Sir. Oh do forgive me for leaving this thread in such a undignified manor, I should very much like to dust it but regretfully I have simply run dry on my stock of lemon pledge. Do help yourselves to some Hors d'oeuvres while we wait for Master Kcatpop to return from his venture shortly. As you are well aware, the Master has recently been informed of that of his heritage, A Furry no less. Ah...That is why he can afford such decadent furnishings like this exquisite painting of a sparkling rainbow dog, simply top drawer if I do say so myself.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I scared off the OP


----------



## Riho (Feb 21, 2013)

Doo doo doodoo, just lloookin' around the forums.
Hey, look at this guy!
He's being pretty stupid isn't h-
WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?
GOOD LORDALMIGHTYhifuzzleyourcuteINHEAVENGOODLORDTHISISWHATASPARKLEDOGIS?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I think I scared off the OP



We still love you, Tiamat.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Riho said:


> Doo doo doodoo, just lloookin' around the forums.
> Hey, look at this guy!
> He's being pretty stupid isn't h-
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?
> GOOD LORDALMIGHTYhifuzzleyourcuteINHEAVENGOODLORDTHISISWHATASPARKLEDOGIS?



O.O


----------



## Sheik (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm actually a lot like you. I didn't like anthro characters at first, but they really grew on me. Still prefer feral though.

Here's some artist suggestions (artist names below art):





TaniDaReal





Culpeo-Fox





hibbary





Blotch





Falvie





SilentRavyn





Kacey





Skia





villasukka





silverfox5213

Including a link here because max number of images is 10: http://fav.me/d2q9vjj
MoonsongWolf

Hope you find some of them pretty neat.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey, K-Cat... are you a fan of K-Pop by any chance? Because I am a huge fan of K-Pop! Also, for your information, most furries are not into that sexual stuff. By the way feral is a type of anthro, they just don't wear clothes and walk on all fours, but they do talk and have humanlike facial expressions. I am into both anthro and feral anthro. And YES you ARE a furry! Congratulations!


----------

